# Brownhills Preston V Travelworld Telford Re: captains seats



## thieawin

I have previously posted about the problems I have had with my N&B Flair 7000i passenger captains seat.

From new 4 years ago it had never worked properly, cables had snapped, it did not fix correctly, it messed up the reading on the front dash warning panel, it beeped

It was on the list from service one. Remember I pay ferry high fares to get to your country for servicing! I called in every tine UI waent past, I telephoned, spoke to people and also wrote/e-mailed

By end year 2 Brownhills had done their phoenix. At time it was non operational and waiting for a bowden cable. 9 months that took!

It has never worked since and even although I stated would happily pay it never got picked up on service or other visits, even although it was on the agreed list of work submitted with any booking.

So when Travelworld were appointed importer dealers for N&B I thought I would try them. I phoned and e-mailed full details and fixed a date and time. The engineer examined on arrival identified it was not working but had no suggestions. he took down details and said he was shortly to visit Polch and would follow through.

2 weeks later he rang to say he had lost details. I e-mailed and phoned them through. Since then I have heard nothing despite e-mails and phone calls. I ordered and paid for two items fronm their shop as well, paid for but not in stock. I was to be advised when y they arrived, that hasn't happened either

In February I had cause to put the van into Hymer UK to repair the window blind. Their first attempt was comical, it fell off the roller during demo. But they did cure the problem, our dogs sit on the large dash and were setting the roller blind off on its travels whilst it was bolted up, result remove bolts and bang. We now have an isolation switch so they can't do that

I spoke to Hymer UK new boss and agreed I would leave the whole seat and operating mechanism at Preston for them to sort and come back to refit when I had time. half way to the port I looked down and realised they had taken the seat but not the mounting frame which contains the operating mechanism!

Too late. I waited a week before taking it over on boat and catching taxi back to ferry.

Mid April they delivered it, well I collected it. All sorted. Still working three weeks later. Longest in 4 years. Cost very reasoanble. dash warning monitor now shows temperature in and out, step out and seat not locked as appropriate. also freezing outside need to take care in case of skid warning

So after a lot of hard work and 4 years and six ferry trips Brownhills have come through. Not a good record but Travelworld bodes no better it seems


----------



## b16duv

Thieawin,

You must have the patience of a saint! 

I'm afraid I lost the plot with Brownhills after travelling down to Cannock to get the 'snagging' (ie the stuff they couldn't be bothered/were incompetent to fix) before delivery. 

On the first day, they didn't even take my van into the workshop.

On day two, they said they didn't have the parts (despite a list and photos sent to them 4 weeks previously, and acknowledged as received). 

In a very calm and controlled manner, I suggested that they take the bits needed from an unsold van in their yard. 'That won't be happening' said the 'after sales' manager'.

And then I lost the plot. The unsold van was duly wheeled into the workshop, the necessary parts removed, and my van entered workshop to have them fitted. All under my direct supervision.

Since then I've used Polch. Their competence is staggeringly good. Their willingness to look after both their product and customer is excellent.

I have only had 1 experience of Travelworld - 6 months after buying my Arto, I (had a lobotomy and) decided to change it for an American RV. 

Travelworld offered me exactly HALF what I'd paid for it 6 months earlier. Thanks Travelworld, you saved me from myself.

I have no personal experience of their service so won't comment.

But it's so nice to have a holiday on the beautiful Mosel and know that I can get any parts at the factory from stock, or any service issues quickly resolved. 

Life is too short to be bothered with appalling motorhome dealers.

David


----------



## thieawin

I am normally en route to Spain or from Spain to home

Preston is so easy all year round

I can take an evening boat, stay in a layby about 400 yds from Hymer and go back following midnight if its a specific visit

I have fan mily in Blackpool manchester and Liverpool so i take the toad and have a nice day out

Polch not en route to anywhere unfortunately

Maybe next time

I have no complainst about the servicing or habitation checks or charges re Hymer UK.


----------



## b16duv

thieawin said:


> I am normally en route to Spain or from Spain to home
> 
> Preston is so easy all year round
> 
> I can take an evening boat, stay in a layby about 400 yds from Hymer and go back following midnight if its a specific visit
> 
> I have fan mily in Blackpool manchester and Liverpool so i take the toad and have a nice day out
> 
> Polch not en route to anywhere unfortunately
> 
> Maybe next time
> 
> I have no complainst about the servicing or habitation checks or charges re Hymer UK.


I must have misunderstood - your first post seems to me to be a catalogue of disaster and incompetence.

Pete Hambilton is in Preston and has an excellent reputation, might be worth giving him a try?

David


----------

